# Topics > Books >  "The Future Is Faster Than You Think: How Converging Technologies Are Transforming Business, Industries, and Our Lives",  Peter H. Diamandis, Steven Kotler, 2020

## Airicist

futurefasterbook.com

"The Future Is Faster Than You Think: How Converging Technologies Are Transforming Business, Industries, and Our Lives" on Amazon

by Peter H. Diamandis, Steven Kotler
January 28, 2020

----------


## Airicist

The Future is Faster Than You Think

Jan 7, 2020

----------

